# Solved: website access problem



## cyberdev (Jun 27, 2006)

Iam having problems accesing a couple websites I have tried running the website using the no add on mode in ie8 and no change
Any tips 
Whenever I try and visit http://www.pgatour.com/r/leaderboard/ (its a golf live scoring website that I had visitted several times before) it loads up a bit but then i get this tab has been recovered a problem with this webpage has cause internet explorer to close and reopen

I found another site as well.
I get a similar thing when I go to http://www.bluebirdbanter.com/ except I can go to the site and I don't get the problem until I click on a link from the ste to go to an article then I get the same problem mentioned with my other link

in both cases it either goes back to the previous page or an error that says (with the more info tab expanded)
We were unable to return you to pgatour.com.
Internet Explorer has stopped trying to restore this website. It appears that the website continues to have a problem. 
What you can do: 
Go to your home page

Try to return to pgatour.com

More information

When a website causes a failure or crash, Internet Explorer attempts to restore the site. It stops after two tries to avoid an endless loop.


----------



## BenTechMac (Jul 8, 2010)

It's probably a plugin failing like Adobe Flash player or Java or something.

I would re-install them from their websites and see if that helps.

I would also reset Internet Explorer.


----------



## cyberdev (Jun 27, 2006)

I tried your suggestions I unistalled my adobe products and java. I also reset IE8. 

even with these uninstalled I still get this error 

any other suggestions


----------



## BenTechMac (Jul 8, 2010)

Try reloading those programs.
The PGA site is a heavy flash site, so it may crash with that not installed for whatever reason

Also, have you tried loading it in compatibility mode? http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/2008/08/27/introducing-compatibility-view.aspx


----------



## cyberdev (Jun 27, 2006)

switching to compatibility mode worked thanks


----------

